# Dirty hob



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a hob to clean, people have left things to boil over and not wiped it up and so consequently it has burnt on.

Anyone got any ideas for something i can use to remove it? Tried Hob Brite and that doesn't work. Oh, it's a glass hob by the way.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had a kit from Lakeland with a blade which you scrape off the worst of it then liquid to rub in. It was an Australian product from memory. Still use the blade but have run out of the liquid so now use Bar Keepers Friend and it's just as good


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Waitrose ceramic hob cleaner works for me.
It is a liquid so when things have been burnt on it can be poured on and left for a while to soften the grot before scrubbing and polishing off.
When clean and polished it gives real shine to the glass and I have been meaning to try a bit on the car.
As said Bar Keepers Friend also works well. If mixed with a little water, left on for a while and kept moist it makes an acid that can also help breakdown the grot.
I think careful soaking, to soften it all is quite important and seems to make it much easier.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Glass scraper and bar keepers friend although if it's really bad a quick squirt of g101 and leave for five before you start with the scraper really helps


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I use a old fashioned double sided razor blade (on site taped up) to scrape the remains of.
Than Polish it with Barkeepers friend and it is as good as new.
Be careful the have the bleed not at a to steep angle as it can scratch the surface it used to hard.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I find a steamer applied before and then periodically during removal of a film of Hobrite or Bar Keeper's Friend normally does the trick.

The other thing that sometimes works is bog standard toothpaste! 

Peter


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

I use Cif and a sponge scourer and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

as above works for me also


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

11alan111 said:


> as above works for me also


Tried that and it got me nowhere fast, it needs something a bit more........focussed


----------

